# I've got "the bug" again



## nightrider (Jan 22, 2021)

I haven't been tinkering with bikes for about 5 years now. Bought an abandoned house and been working on that.
  Then, I bought my daughter a bike from Kirk for Christmas. It inspired me to get the crusty '38 ( another thread) back on the road. Working on it, digging around the garage, I caught the bug again!
  Next up, although the '38 isn't finished, is this '35-36 CWC double bar roadster. "A" serial number. I have a flying V fork and a military ( olive drab crank) already. Will build some wheels with some drop centers and blackout ND hubs I also have. The rest... we'll see.
  It will probably be a few weeks before I start. Hopefully starting this thread will keep me focused!
Johnny


----------



## catfish (Jan 22, 2021)

Nice start. Keep us posted with updates.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 23, 2021)

Very cool!!  
Subscribed.


----------



## nightrider (Feb 17, 2021)

Been snowing for 3 days. Memphis shuts down just talking about snow. We're working on about 10-12" now! 
Decided to build this wheelset. If you don't like patina (rust) don't look! Tiny bit of chrome hanging around on the rear. Mostly a deep textured brown. I think they're killer. Laced up to ND blackouts. Hope to get to the frame soon.
Johnny


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 17, 2021)

Nice, perfect match!!


----------



## JLF (Feb 18, 2021)

Looking good already!


----------



## nightrider (Feb 18, 2021)

Another boring day snowed in. Dug around in the garage to see what I had. This is close to what I'm going for. Frame and fork will get paint at some point. Might also try to find a moto-bike style stem. I have a bunch of prewar fenders, but I think they would distract from the beauty of the flying V.
Johnny


----------



## nightrider (Apr 18, 2021)

Here it is now. Built up and rides great. Have new chain tires coming from John. Will get some paint on it, maybe this summer.


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Apr 18, 2021)

The two bars across are mesmerizing.


----------



## Rides4Fun (Apr 18, 2021)

Awesome looking, your effort really paid off’


----------



## vincev (Apr 23, 2021)

Glad you have the bug again. Off to a good start.Dont lose the bug !!


----------



## olevince (Apr 23, 2021)

Looks great!  I've been bitten by that bug a few times myself.


----------



## Pondo (May 4, 2021)

Great looking bike!  I really love the patina and the raw finish on the frame that shows off the brazing.  Good work!


----------



## nightrider (Sep 18, 2021)

This is where it's at now. Repop grips, John's tires and a seat from bobscycles. Patiently waiting for a holey chain guard, any condition, for around $50.  Yeah, right! Or something else that has the "right" look.


----------



## JLF (Sep 19, 2021)

Looks totally killer!


----------



## Boris (Sep 19, 2021)

Chainring looks so right on this build.


----------



## nightrider (Sep 19, 2021)

Boris said:


> Chainring looks so right on this build.



I know it's not  CWC. But the "coffin" chainring adds to the MEAN look of the frame and flying V. IMO


----------



## Boris (Sep 19, 2021)

That's exactly what I meant. I've always been partial to this is the kind of "mean" looking bike. It's the kind you can get away with murder on. Especially if it's subtle murder like this chainring. If it feels right to you, it's right. If someone else really likes it, that's the icing on the cake.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Sep 22, 2021)

Glad to see you're enjoying the hobby once more! I think you've done a fantastic job putting this bike together! I'm all for fully-built bikes, with tanks and fenders and what-have-you, but bikes like these really show that sometimes, less really is more. The lack of parts and paint just give it a gritty appearance that really lends itself to the bike.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 23, 2021)

Sweet build!


----------



## nightrider (Sep 23, 2021)

Bike from the Dead said:


> Glad to see you're enjoying the hobby once more! I think you've done a fantastic job putting this bike together! I'm all for fully-built bikes, with tanks and fenders and what-have-you, but bikes like these really show that sometimes, less really is more. The lack of parts and paint just give it a gritty appearance that really lends itself to the bike.



I agree. But to be totally honest, I had every intention of painting the f/f once it was built up. Now I'm on the fence!


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Sep 23, 2021)

nightrider said:


> I agree. But to be totally honest, I had every intention of painting the f/f once it was built up. Now I'm on the fence!



Well it's your bike, so do with it whatever makes you happy! What paint scheme were you thinking of giving it?


----------



## nightrider (Sep 23, 2021)

Bike from the Dead said:


> Well it's your bike, so do with it whatever makes you happy! What paint scheme were you thinking of giving it?



Well, it changes all the time. Right now I'm thinking : olive drab matte finish on frame, gloss black fork and long pointed darts from headtube back, coffin shape black darts on seat tube (to accent the chainring), some sort of drab dart on fork and orange pins to set it off.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Sep 23, 2021)

nightrider said:


> Well, it changes all the time. Right now I'm thinking : olive drab matte finish on frame, gloss black fork and long pointed darts from headtube back, coffin shape black darts on seat tube (to accent the chainring), some sort of drab dart on fork and orange pins to set it off.



Sounds like whichever way you go, paint or no paint, you're still going to have an awesome bike.


----------



## nightrider (Dec 26, 2021)

Picked up this chain guard specifically for this bike. Not really sure if I like it. Is it too busy? Too shiney? Does it clash with the chain ring? What do you guys think?


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 26, 2021)

It does draw your attention at the first. A fresh set of whitewalls will offset that.  😜


----------

